# Durham region season ender!



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I should be able to make it, anyone else around?


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll be there with some of my club. Im hoping to get a bunch of the local cruze's out so she can meet some of the Durham cars. It would be nice to see a small lineup of you guys out there even if you stay for only 5-10 minutes


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------

